# Squeaky Sus Pedal in Unfindable Spot!



## MGMartino

I have had squeaky sus pedals happen before. Usually and the joint of the arms/rods that move the pedal. I hit them with some Protek Piano Lube and I'm all good. 
However I just bought a used Boston upright piano (UP-118S PE) from Steinway. It is practically new as far as it's condition.

It had the standard sus pedal squeak and I used the Protek lube on the joint of the sus pedal rod that is on the bottom left corner of the piano. Took care of that.

However, there is also this unrelenting squeak that happens whenever I press the sustain pedal down slowly. I attached a video of it.

Does anyone know where it is coming from/how to get rid of it!? 
Also I tried adding the Protek Piano Lube to that top joint of the rod that you see moving in the video. That did not do the trick.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Do you have squeaky ankle joint ? You seemingly have not lubricated the entire mechanism .


----------



## MGMartino

Where is the "ankle joint" located exactly?


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Just above your foot , unless you are presently upside down .


----------



## eugeneonagain

Is some part of the mechanism possibly hitting the wood? I've had that problem in the past.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Squeaky bones , squeaky wood .


----------



## eugeneonagain

Tikoo Tuba said:


> Squeaky bones , squeaky wood .


Especially for those with a wooden head.


----------



## MGMartino

eugeneonagain said:


> Is some part of the mechanism possibly hitting the wood? I've had that problem in the past.


I don't believe so, it really sounds like it is coming from that top joint of the vertical rod that connects to the sustain pedal. But I have used piano lube on that quite generously with no success. The only other place it might be coming from is behind the strings/hammers. If you listen to the sound in my video from the initial post you can hear it's a sound like a creaking door, as in it happens continuously while you are pushing the pedal down, not from hitting something.


----------



## Squeaky Michel

MGMartino said:


> I don't believe so, it really sounds like it is coming from that top joint of the vertical rod that connects to the sustain pedal. But I have used piano lube on that quite generously with no success. The only other place it might be coming from is behind the strings/hammers. If you listen to the sound in my video from the initial post you can hear it's a sound like a creaking door, as in it happens continuously while you are pushing the pedal down, not from hitting something.


I know it’s an old topic but I was wondering if you solved it. I have the exact same issue.


----------



## Johne1

Squeaky Michel said:


> I know it’s an old topic but I was wondering if you solved it. I have the exact same issue.


I don’t know how pedal mechanisms are designed in acoustic pianos, but I would guess that they use a spring. The spring can make a metal on metal sound, the same way that a disc brake pad makes a squeak on a brake caliper. I had a mystery squeak on a sustain pedal for a digital piano and I concluded that the (free floating) spring must be rubbing metal on metal when using the pedal. Even if your spring is anchored from rotating, it’s still worth putting some lubricant between the ends of the spring and what they contact. Hope that helps!


----------

